# Uncle Bill



## Carol (Feb 4, 2006)

To my impossibly tall Uncle Bill,

Thanks for all of your love for me and everyone else in our family.  

Thanks for being a teacher that reached out to many different kinds of students.  

Thanks for convincing me to finish my degree.

Thanks for all the time we spent philosophizing, pondering, thinking, and talking.

Thank you for taking such good care of Aunt Doris through her chemo and radiation. 

Thank you for bravely fighting your way through your own.

Perhaps what I will remember most about you is your loud, wonderful laugh.  I promise that I will try to keep that in my heart forever.  I know you'd give me heck if I told your age, so I'll keep it secret.

I love you very much.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Feb 4, 2006)

Condolences. :asian:


----------



## Lisa (Feb 4, 2006)

Sorry for your loss. 

:asian:


----------



## kenpo0324 (Feb 4, 2006)

. :asian:


----------



## Cujo (Feb 4, 2006)

.:asian:


----------



## hong kong fooey (Feb 4, 2006)

sorry for your loss and I hope you are able to get through this tough time


----------



## Michael Billings (Feb 5, 2006)

A prayer for you and your family is in my heart.  

-Michael


----------



## Rick Wade (Feb 5, 2006)

Sorry for your loss.

V/R

Rick


----------



## dobermann (Feb 5, 2006)

my condolences and my thoughts are with you and the familiy!

losing someone loved is the worst people can go through..


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 5, 2006)

.


----------



## green meanie (Feb 5, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## Jade Tigress (Feb 5, 2006)

So sorry for your loss. :asian:


----------



## arnisador (Feb 6, 2006)

.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 6, 2006)

.:asian: 

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## bluemtn (Feb 6, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss, it sounds like you were very close.  My prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Feb 6, 2006)

. :asian:


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 6, 2006)

. :asian:


----------



## Sarah (Feb 6, 2006)

So sorry for your loss!


----------



## Gin-Gin (Feb 6, 2006)

Sorry for your loss...

:asian:


----------



## Carol (Feb 6, 2006)

Thanks so much, everyone, for all of your kind thoughts.

His passing isn't a surprise, his cancer was very aggressive.   My only regret is that his last day came so quickly that I never had a chance to say goodbye...nor will I have a chance to attend the funeral tomorrow (damn bronchitis...)

While I can't be there personally with my family, I'm very deeply humbled that there are people out there that cared enough to send a fond wish to a hero that they have never met.

Thank you again, from the bottom of my heart.


----------



## kenposikh (Feb 7, 2006)

My Thoughts and prayers go out to you your family and friends.

Amrik


----------

